# froggy fun facts



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

*here you go *

thought you reptilian lovers would like this

most *poisonious animal on earth*


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Thats cool I have always wanted to keep arrow frogs, but they are pricey.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

johndeere said:


> Thats cool I have always wanted to keep arrow frogs, but they are pricey.


 they are veru pricey but work on the enclosure slowly
and theres sites that sell complete setups
and get one frog at a time
trust me u will love them when u are done paying it off sl;owly and piece by piece


----------

